# ammo question



## Nunzio42 (Mar 15, 2009)

South Florida member here, and ive been all over looking for ammo from my Glock 23. I understand wahts going on with people stocking up due to fear of taxes. Anyone have any shops that are decent priced? Out Door World and Wal-mart has been sold out for a while. 

Also anyone know of some place where i can trade in my brass or have them refilled in the local area.


----------



## skippy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello, I live in SW Fla. and I know what you mean. I think you have to purchase on line. It worked for me.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

the trick for ww is to call in moring when trucks are unloading,they'll tell you if ammo came in,then it's up to you to get there first thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's still some online sellers where you can find ammo but it's getting dryer there too. I'm glad I set to reload years ago. Though those supplies are getting more and more scarce. Natchez just sent me an email the other day saying theyt where having a sale on ammo.
Link to some .40 ammo

I don't think this shortage is all people hoarding ammo. Notice that most imported brands of ammo are sold out and they are not back ordering.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

i've gotten by from word of mouth from friends that continually call the walmart to check for ammo. have gotten 4 boxes of WWB one week and 4 boxes CCI BB two weeks later. surprisingly, the shipments were decent size to accomodate more people, even with the 4 box limit. so if u can figure out when the trucks come in, just call every time and check, then be the first there.


----------

